# Bows on a boy dog?



## Puppy79

I am in the process of picking out a Maltese and think I would like a male dog. The only thing is I really like the bows and head pieces and clothes I see a lot of the dogs wearing. Do any of you put bows or sparkly things on your male dogs? I just think it is so cute!


----------



## Snowbody

My DH has nixed the bows on Tyler and actually I like his short little hair on his head but we have tons of clothing. There's so much out there that's really cute for boys..fun, colorful, macho, sweet. Had him out in his camo today. :HistericalSmiley: I love having a boy...he is so sweet and loving all the time. :wub:


----------



## Orla

Milo wears bows but really only for pictures and special occasions because he messes his topknot up so quickly.
I don't see an issue with boy dogs wearing bows and clothes


----------



## Lacie's Mom

One of our members, Ladysmom, makes wonderful bows and several are for boys. Here is her website info. She has an entire section on bows for boys.

http://www.myladysdogbows.com/

http://www.facebook.com/pages/MLadys...s/182366213341


And there are a lot of very cute vests, coats, sweaters, etc. for our boy fluffs. In fact, one of the Yorkie forums has a section devoted just to their "Gentlemen".


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

My mom has a male yorkie and puts bows in his hair.....I think its cute.

And I agree with Lynn, Ladysmom has beautiful bows I have ordered several for Zoe a couple of months ago. They are very well made and I love them.


----------



## ckanen2n

My Giovanni is 5 months old and he has been wearing a topknot for almost a month. My son scoffs, but I pay no attention to him! I have purchased a drawer fill of bows! Right now he is mostly in bands until his hair grows longer and he gets accustomed to the topknot. He is a Maltese! I say go ahead and purchase your BOY! Boys are so loving!


----------



## *Missy*

Rustee is four and has always worn bows. I think he looks manly lol. He has some vests from a wonderful lady on etsy and Marj (ladysmom) that Lynn mentioned made perfect matching bows! They are how boys like one has a skull and one I got before was a football center. His ponytail stays up really really well I guess bc of the type of fur he has on his head. I say bows are great but honestly mine always have them even without clothes on...except on my siggy lol that's kinda strange


----------



## Johita

Yep, my Aolani wears a bow when I let his hair grow out. Nothing wrong with a boy pup wearing a bow.


----------



## CloudClan

My little man is pretty secure in his studly-self, not a girly bone in his body, but he did show and he did wear bows through his show career. He also has some fun boy bows from Marg's collection. One of my favorites is his helicopter bow. 









He also sometimes sports clothes. He has a few of these overalls. This is one of our favorites sold by Crystal at PamperedPetBoutique: 


















He even has his own set of doggles: 









I need to get some more pictures of some of his other outfits. I do have a video of him wearing another set of overalls (these have a baseball theme and were custom done for us by Des at MyGoFetch:


----------



## Puppy79

Oh your doggies are so cute! My pup is only 5 weeks old right now so I still have to wait 7 weeks to bring him home. He's definitely going to wear bows and clothes - you've convinced me  - and thanks for the website recommendation - I love that it has some boy bows! I'd love to see more pictures and hear more thoughts on this too!


----------

